# Welcome to the Kenpo-Technical Discussion forum.



## Bob Hubbard

Welcome to the Kenpo-Technical Discussion forum.

Kenpo is a complex and diverse art practiced all over the world.  Our intent for this forum is to give the Kenpo enthusiast a place to discuss Kenpo without the large Signal to Noise ratio one might find elsewhere.  We ask that all posts here please stay on topic and professional in nature.  

Topics to be discussed here: Kenpo/Kempo forms, techniques, concepts, training drills and theory.


Please enjoy this forum.
:asian:


----------



## arnisador

We welcome fedback on this split. Please post that feedback here.

-Arnisador
-MT Mod-


----------

